# Hey you JD Robb addicts



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm on my 5th book in the series, and I'm wanting to have a clearer vision of what these characters look like. So I started thinking about who would play Eve and Roarke in a movie. I haven't got my Eve yet, but I think I've found my Roarke.










Although I'm not sure how old Roarke is supposed to be.

What do you think? Any suggestions for the other characters?


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Not bad...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP has pictures of the perfect Roarke IMO. I can't remember his name though. Hopefully she'll be along to post them. I always picture Ashley Judd as Eve.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

VictoriaP did post a good one but I can totally see this one being him as well!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Mmm...Roarke. My favorite:










Dolce & Gabbana model and sometime actor David Gandy, who does NOT need contacts to play the part! This isn't my favorite pic of him, I just could more easily grab the link with the iPad from an older post before I head for bed. I need to link some other pics/ threads; he's a frequent topic of conversation over on Karen Marie Moning's forums (where some would gladly cast him as Barrons from her _Fever_ series. But there was a very "Roarke" pic of him posted the other day that I need to find again, and one of my favorites is one I think of when I picture Eve & Roarke in the kitchen while Summerset's away on vacation. LOL I'll try to get the links for those tomorrow from the laptop--Heather'll remind me if I forget, I'm sure!

Two more until Photobucket takes them down...
















The second of those is one of the "kitchen" ones. I'll see if I can get the perfect Roarke in suit one up tomorrow.
Oh, and best I can tell, Roarke's around 35-38 during the series so far.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Good choice, Victoria.  He looks like someone who could have had a less-than-totally-wholesome past.  Mine looks too nice.  I think I may like yours better!  

Luv, I thought about Ashley Judd.  Maybe I haven't read enough of the books yet, but I have not seen a description of Eve as "pretty", so I think Ashley Judd is just a tad too pretty.  But then, her eyes are the right color, she has an Eve-like chin and the body works.  Maybe they could "dumb down" her prettiness with a choppy hair cut and very little make-up.  Hmmm, it might just work..


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

What a way to start the day....


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh my heavens -- someone hose me down! I think I'm going to faint from lust. Until I saw David Gandy, Alex O'Loughlin was high on my list for Roarke.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

EllenR said:


> Oh my heavens -- someone hose me down! I think I'm going to faint from lust.


LOL! Can you imagine being Eve and being married to that? I'd be too distracted to solve any murders.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> LOL! Can you imagine being Eve and being married to that? I'd be too distracted to solve any murders.


Or do anything else!

Roarke, reading the news the old fashioned way...












Spoiler



see, he even looks good fully dressed! LMAO


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

*sigh* I think the last picture was the clincher for me. He is definitely Roarke.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Only 42 more days until the next book...!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


>


Yep, this is Roarke...


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep....looks good!!!  But, what does his voice sound like  Roarke must have a sexy voice with that Irish lilt!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Where's the ponytail?  Y'all know Roarke has long hair that Eve runs her hands through!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jaasy said:


> Where's the ponytail? Y'all know Roarke has long hair that Eve runs her hands through!


he can grow it out... I'll wait.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Jaasy said:


> Where's the ponytail? Y'all know Roarke has long hair that Eve runs her hands through!


I know. That's the one sticking point for me. Tough to find guys with long hair nowadays.

But ladies, this is where we get to use our imaginations, right? That's why we read! LOL

Gayle, there are videos out there--I confess, I haven't watched them because I'm a still photographer at heart still, video does nothing for me. But there's an accent--British, if I recall. Not quite as good as Irish, I know (Irish-Scottish girl here), but it's a start!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

oh my.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Now y'all is what I call some die hards!  I just now posted this and already got responses!  LMAO...

Yep, Roarke is one fione specimen!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jaasy said:


> Now y'all is what I call some die hards! I just now posted this and already got responses! LMAO...
> 
> Yep, Roarke is one fione specimen!!!


Any excuse to come into this thread and scroll.....


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Yikes!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Jaasy said:


> Now y'all is what I call some die hards! I just now posted this and already got responses! LMAO...
> 
> Yep, Roarke is one fione specimen!!!


Everyone's hoping for more pics... LMAO!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

umm.... I use BING to search for pictures.. There's one I cannot post here.. but if you use BING and click images, and have safe search off... it's very close to indecent... but WOW.

--
Edit because somehow I misspelled BING..


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> umm.... I use BING to search for pictures.. There's one I cannot post here.. but if you use BONG and click images, and have safe search off... it's very close to indecent... but WOW.


LOL--there's a LOT of pics from that session. One I stared at for a long time just trying to analyze the lighting. Seriously. They did an excellent job of shadowing to keep it just this side of total


Spoiler



porn


.

I like the one you just posted, though. Ones like that make him look at bit more human, a bit less demigod.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> But there was a very "Roarke" pic of him posted the other day that I need to find again, and one of my favorites is one I think of when I picture Eve & Roarke in the kitchen while Summerset's away on vacation. LOL I'll try to get the links for those tomorrow from the laptop--*Heather'll remind me if I forget, I'm sure!*


Time for a reminder... Kitchen pictures... So I can drool.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ach Du Heimatland   


Yes please, one of those  

I guess I know what I'll be reading after I finish the current book.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> But there was a very "Roarke" pic of him posted the other day that I need to find again, and one of my favorites is one I think of when I picture Eve & Roarke in the kitchen while Summerset's away on vacation. LOL


Ok, Victoria and Heather, which of the "In Death" books has THIS scene in it? I have read the first three, but will have to find the one you're talking about.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Fanning myself!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Ok, Victoria and Heather, which of the "In Death" books has THIS scene in it? I have read the first three, but will have to find the one you're talking about.


Got to be at least ten books in or so, maybe more. I can't remember precisely--too darn many memorable scenes in those books! *swoon*

Unfortunately I'm heading off on a trip and trying to get ready for that; if I have time, I'll dig for pics and figure out what book that's from, but no guarantees I'll get to it before I head out. No Summerset to pack a bag for me, unfortunately, or get the house ready for the sitter! LOL


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Got to be at least ten books in or so, maybe more. I can't remember precisely--too darn many memorable scenes in those books! *swoon*
> 
> Unfortunately I'm heading off on a trip and trying to get ready for that; if I have time, I'll dig for pics and figure out what book that's from, but no guarantees I'll get to it before I head out. No Summerset to pack a bag for me, unfortunately, or get the house ready for the sitter! LOL


Thanks! Guess I'd better save my money and keep reading the series. I was trying to read the books only occasionally in order to not buy a large quantity at once. I'm ready for book 4 now, and then I'm out of them. I think they're $6.99 each now. Does the price ever drop below that? (Somehow, I think I already know the answer to that.  )


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Thanks! Guess I'd better save my money and keep reading the series. I was trying to read the books only occasionally in order to not buy a large quantity at once. I'm ready for book 4 now, and then I'm out of them. I think they're $6.99 each now. Does the price ever drop below that? (Somehow, I think I already know the answer to that.  )


Nope. I got them for less, but that was before agency pricing. They're not that bad though, never regretted spending money on one!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Thanks! Guess I'd better save my money and keep reading the series. I was trying to read the books only occasionally in order to not buy a large quantity at once. I'm ready for book 4 now, and then I'm out of them. I think they're $6.99 each now. Does the price ever drop below that? (Somehow, I think I already know the answer to that.  )


Geesh, I Swagbucked it, and discovered that the kitchen scene is in book #19, _Imitation in Death._ I'm only starting number 4. Darn! Do they need to be read in order? I have a feeling I know the answer to this. I'm sure there are lots of other great scenes between Eve and Roarke in books 4-18. I need to remember that patience is a virtue, according to someone who had never read the In Death series. (I'm usually very patient, but having seen photos of your visions of Roarke, I am having a tendency to want to read more books with him in them.)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am starting Loyalty in Death next-ish, which on my list is numbered as 10. I include the novellas so I think my numbers are different. I'll have to see where Imitation in Death is on my list. Still a long way off in any case  

Ok, so its #19 on my list too. Its 17 on goodreads list. 

Looks like the pic has to tide me over for a while. Such hardship....


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I am starting Loyalty in Death next-ish, which on my list is numbered as 10. I include the novellas so I think my numbers are different. I'll have to see where Imitation in Death is on my list. Still a long way off in any case
> 
> Ok, so its #19 on my list too. Its 17 on goodreads list.
> 
> Looks like the pic has to tide me over for a while. Such hardship....


It's apparently #19 when stories in anthologies are counted according to this website:

http://www.fictiondb.com/author/jd-robb~series~eve-dallas~3885.htm

I may have to either go back to full-time teaching (instead of retirement and half-time) or get another job just to be able to afford all of the offerings in the "In Death" series.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Just saw this one yesterday and had to share. SO ready for the next book now that Shadowfever is out of the way!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Very large original here, wallpaper sized even!

Just a reminder...the final countdown to _Treachery in Death_ has begun! One week and 5 hours left until Roarke is back!



Spoiler



(Well, and Eve too. LOL!)



Even the beginning of Spring Training baseball hasn't been enough to sidetrack me from this impending release. I'm really, really ready for this book.

Where's everyone at in the series now?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Very large original here, wallpaper sized even!
> 
> Just a reminder...the final countdown to _Treachery in Death_ has begun! One week and 5 hours left until Roarke is back!
> 
> ...


I'm only on the 4th book now, as I'm having to pace myself or I'd have to get a second job in order to afford the entire series all at once.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm on Origin in Death, audio version.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I'm only on the 4th book now, as I'm having to pace myself or I'd have to get a second job in order to afford the entire series all at once.


I have a friend who's reading about three a month, usually right in a row, then reads other series for a bit. I figure at three a month, you'd get through the whole series in a year and not totally kill your book budget.



gina1230 said:


> I'm on Origin in Death, audio version.


Gina, how are the audio books of these? They're read by a woman, aren't they? I just can't quite envision a woman doing Roarke...though as Heather knows, I don't do well with male readers doing female voices either. I might actually finish my first audiobook this week, and I swear it's because so far, there've basically been only male characters in the whole book. (I'm about halfway through, there were two lines that were female, and even that short bit was jarring to me. I'm really hoping that's it, but I imagine it won't be.)


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

The audio versions are fabulous.  The narrator is Susan Ericksen.  She uses an Irish brogue for Roarke which is quite believable (for me anyways).  Her characterization for Peabody is hilarious.  I checked out the first couple of CDs from the libray, and I have been hooked from then on.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I've never checked out an audio version, might do that soon...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Susan Erikson is AMAZING! I love her Roarke and adore Peabody's (she changed Peabody's voice a couple of times and I like what she settled with) 

No offense to Phil Gigante, but Susan can do a male voice far better than he can do a female voice. 

Love, love, love my In Death audiobooks. Not only do I have the entire series on my Kindle, I also have the entire series on Audible (Same with Outlander)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Maybe I'll pick one and try it...but hmmm...which to pick?!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

gina1230 said:


> The audio versions are fabulous. The narrator is Susan Ericksen. She uses an Irish brogue for Roarke which is quite believable (for me anyways). Her characterization for Peabody is hilarious. I checked out the first couple of CDs from the libray, and I have been hooked from then on.


I have to agree. I had been reading the books and then picked up the next in the series from Audible and it is histerical! I really enjoy listening to Susan narrate the story and I love her voices....Peabody cracks me up! The voices add even more to the story. I may be listening to the rest of the books instead of reading them myself.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Maybe I'll pick one and try it...but hmmm...which to pick?!


If you've not read any you should start at the beginning: Naked in Death


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Maybe I'll pick one and try it...but hmmm...which to pick?!


The one with the


Spoiler



penis


 conversation between Eve and Peabody... That has got to be one of my favorite scenes to listen to.

ETA, I think it's Fantasy in Death...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you've not read any you should start at the beginning: Naked in Death


Read the whole set in five weeks last year, pretty much back to back. I figure if I'm going to try an audio of one though, it doesn't have to be the first one at this point, and it should be one that has scenes I really loved.  That first...um...encounter...with Eve & Roarke has its merits though!

Heather, I'm actually tempted by the last one from November. The first chapter of that one is near and dear to my heart, as I lived it before it was written. LOL


Spoiler



The car ride through the Irish countryside...I swear, I was Eve. I haven't laughed that hard at a book in a long time.



But yeah, that Peabody/Eve conversation was a howler, and I'd like to hear it. Need to look for my library card again and see what they have available.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I am anxiously awaiting the next book. I re-read the entire series back in November. I think over a one week period... oy! my eyes but just as enjoyable that time sas it was the first time around.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Just can't get enough of this series, and I join the group in counting down til Treachery arrives!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

modwitch said:


> How did I miss this thread
> 
> I re-read the entire series (library, not kindle) last fall. Now I need to go do it again, with Bing photo search handy


LMAO!

I no longer need image search. I have plenty of these permanently etched into my brain...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

modwitch said:


> You're not helping...


Yes, I am. I'm enabling.  It's what we do best around here.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I demand that last picture to be posted on the top of every page in this thread. So I can easily scroll to it  

Very rarely have I found that reality meets with imagination in books. That last picture though is so spot on I don't even have worlds. They all are, but that one wow. Its like the image in my brain melted with the photo. 

I think its time for the next in the series for me  . Loyalty in Death was my last one, have to dig to see whats next.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm going in order and will finish Vengeance by the end of the week.  Which pics are you folks referring to on Bing photo search?  I'm lost.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I demand that last picture to be posted on the top of every page in this thread. So I can easily scroll to it
> 
> Very rarely have I found that reality meets with imagination in books. That last picture though is so spot on I don't even have worlds. They all are, but that one wow. Its like the image in my brain melted with the photo.
> 
> I think its time for the next in the series for me . Loyalty in Death was my last one, have to dig to see whats next.


Here you go...









LMAO--no guarantees this post will be at the top though! That pic's always been one of my favorites. It's on the iPad, one of about half a dozen. Unlike a friend of mine who has about a hundred of him on hers. No, I'm not exaggerating.



fancynancy said:


> I'm going in order and will finish Vengeance by the end of the week. Which pics are you folks referring to on Bing photo search? I'm lost.


I'm pretty sure a number of folks are referring to the nude shoot that's out there. Due to the family friendly rating on this forum, we're not linking to them, but believe me they're not at all difficult to find with either Bing or Google's image search. Though for the most part, they're lit so you can't see much.

Me, I like those pics from a photographer's perspective, but one's where he's suited up or like this one are the ones that just kill me. Just...so..._Roarke_...

Four days, thirteen hours, fourteen minutes until _Treachery_!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yep, me happy


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> I can't read Robb/Roberts when I'm writing - all my guys start to sound like Roarke


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

While I do certainly appreciate Eve and Roarke's intimate scenes, that's not what makes Roarke for me. It is a nice bonus, though.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

4Katie said:


> While I do certainly appreciate Eve and Roarke's intimate scenes, that's not what makes Roarke for me. It is a nice bonus, though.


 I completely agree and I'll even confess that I sometimes skim the sex scenes just to get back to the "good" stuff..


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

modwitch said:


> See, I need to be able to put him as the wallpaper on my kindle. That way, I would be happy even when I'm not reading .


Ask and ye shall receive. here he is cropped and sized for K1-K3:


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think I'm going to cry because my screensaver hack doesn't work anymore.... stupid


Spoiler



flipping


 update


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

modwitch said:


> OK - but would you believe a book with Roarke in it and no sex? I'm thinking we'd all rapidly decide Eve was not a smart woman .


LMAO.....!

Yeah...no.

And I'd rethink your male characters. After all, if they all looked and sounded like Roarke, you'd have a built in following for them! LOL

(Too bad they never want to cooperate when you try to change them like that though; I've a stubborn snarly contrary male that pulled a fast one on me last week, and I have no earthly idea what to do with him now. What he did is clearly core to his character, but it doesn't fit the story. Good thing I only do this stuff for me and not for a living.)

I want this pic as a screensaver on my Kindle, but I think that might be pushing hubby's bounds of tolerance a wee bit too far.... Sigh. *drool*


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm glad you like the SS. I may have to go back through the thread and make some of the other pics up into SS too.


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

I haven't read any of the "Death" books but I've been thinking of starting them because I love Nora Roberts.  Yep...this thread just sealed the deal for me.  Now I have, how many books to buy?  36....*sigh* I'm gonna be poor.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

All set to be a SS. Sized 600x800 so K1-k3 again.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh please don't eat me... or well do  

Dayum, I didn't do it, I swear


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Or maybe I did. *punish* me.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Um...
Dayum, indeed.
*drools on iPad*

...

*goes back and looks at pic again*

Dayum.

There really are no words for this, are there?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

modwitch said:


> Okay guys, I already lost one laptop this year to uncontrolled liquids...


The iPad's forever in danger of this. Thankfully the Square Trade warranty covers even liquid damage. LMAO

I can't stop peeking at this pic. The only consolation is I promptly sent it to a friend, and she can't stop looking at it either.  Just a little friendly enabling...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I have more, but if I give you more than 1 every few hours, you might have a meltdown.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

modwitch said:


> You, girl, are a star enabler. I have a square trade warranty on this laptop, but I don't want to have to explain the circumstances...
> 
> Totally OT - where is your profile pic from - I so feel like I've been there. (I live in Oregon, used to live in Seattle).


That's the Cliffs of Moher in western Ireland. http://www.cliffsofmoher.ie/ DH & I went in Sept. of 2009, one of the first big trips the K2 took with me. It was sunny that day, and I ended up reading one of the Black Dagger Brotherhood books while hubby did a little hiking around.

*looks at lovely Roarke pic*

And mmm...those eyes....


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

modwitch said:


> Gorgeous cliffs, Victoria. There's a spot looking over Camano island that looks eerily similar, if you ever want a field trip! I just can't remember precisely where it was  (new baby at the time, no sleep...)
> 
> I sooooo want to go to Ireland. And not just because I expect every guy to look like Roarke


That's a plus, because I don't think I saw a single one that looked like him there. LOL

It was beautiful and wonderful, and I enjoyed it all a great deal more than I expected to (when we won the trip, I was disappointed we weren't going someplace, well, WARM!) I'm more than ready to go back. And I'll have to look around Camano for that spot!

That trip is also why I ADORED the first bit of last November's book. NR really captured what it's like to be a city girl driving around rural Ireland extremely well. I could so relate to poor Eve as a passenger on those narrow narrow roads...with all those cows.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Does this make anyone want a new "fully equiped Kitchen" on their Kindle?

Here ya go.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Now I'm really crying... I need these iPad size... And in color


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Aww luvmy...
I'll wait til later to upload another so you have time to compose yourself.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Luvmy? You ok? all composed again? I have another Kindle SS..


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

<whimper>


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Luvmy? You ok? all composed again? I have another Kindle SS..


Mmmmmm....

Two days, seven hours, nine minutes. I can spend two days, seven hours, and nine minutes just drooling, right? Time will simply fly by like that!


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm wit Luv...iPad size and in color.  Although I'll settle for iPad size! Please!!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

A lot of the originals aren't in color, and most images on the web aren't big enough to resize for the iPad.  Much of what's out there is 500 pixels to a side or smaller--enlarging those images to iPad proportions just makes them look like garbage. 

Well, insofar as anything with DG as the focal point can look like garbage...  LOL

You need originals that are greater than 1024 pixels to the longest side to get the right resolution for the iPad.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

He's awesome looking but, please don't send a posse out to hunt me down and kill me, I don't think he's Roarke after all. <ducking>. The eyes are a bit too hard.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Neal McCaffrey anyone?


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> Neal McCaffrey anyone?


Oh, YES!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

He's cute, but he's too pretty for me... And he looks too young.. (Roarke needs that hard edge)


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Everyone is always remarking on how "beautiful" he is, so I thought his features would have to be essentially flawless.  But I agree McCaffrey may be a tad too young.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> He's cute, but he's too pretty for me... And he looks too young.. (Roarke needs that hard edge)


Wow, that second pic, the black and white, is amazing. But he looks about 22 to me. Way too young and too soft around the edges.

Having said that, I think everyone has a different vision...that's the joy of books. On KMM's site, there's darn near endless discussion of who to cast for certain characters, and the reality for me is that I've yet to find the right "person" that fits the image of any of her characters in my head. I've found exactly one actor who *mostly* comes close for me for just one character--after eighteen months of looking at images for a possible dozen or more characters over the course of two different series.

So if this "Roarke" doesn't do it for you, that's totally OK by me!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not to pick nits but. . . .the character is Neal Caffrey on the show _White Collar_ (on USA on Thursdays  ). The actor is Matt Bomer.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> He's awesome looking but, please don't send a posse out to hunt me down and kill me, I don't think he's Roarke after all. <ducking>. The eyes are a bit too hard.


I agree.



> Neal McCaffrey anyone?


Yes, please!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Matt Bomer is far too young, though there is no doubt he's a cutie.

In my mind I always pictured Roarke as something like a cross between Carey Grant & Clark Gable.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Crap I just posted in the wrong one too. So should I make any more David Gandy SS?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Having only read the first four "In Death" books, I'm far from an expert on Roarke, but I picture him as a younger Pierce Brosnan. Given the fact that Brosnan is very handsome and is Irish, he's my go-to image. Because he's played the part of James Bond (and was wonderful in "The Thomas Crown Affair"), I can see him playing the part of a gazillionaire who's not above shady dealings and who is incredibly sexy. (He's been a favorite of mine since the days of "Remington Steele." I'm sure that my opinion is considerably different than those of you who are younger than I.)


----------



## lyrical (Jan 25, 2010)

What about Jonathon Rhys Meyers and what is even better he is irish.

http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/10_04/tudorsDM2310_468x607.jpg


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

lyrical said:


> What about Jonathon Rhys Meyers and what is even better he is irish.


I like him, think he's cute, but again too young, and.. to pretty for my mental Roarke. I see Roarke as, to steal a phrase from Castle, ruggedly handsome.


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

What an enjoyable thread! :-D Keep the pictures coming! I nominate Clive Owen.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I hadn't thought of Clive Owen. He would do nicely!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

modwitch said:


> Don't put Castle & Roarke in the same thread, girl - my brain (and my computer screen) will both melt


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Love a man in glasses...









(appologies Modwitch, you may have to take a cool shower)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

<drool>


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

wow........ that's one to just stare at.. and ok.. yeah .. drool.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> <drool>


*faints*

I actually don't think I've seen this one before.

*looks again*

*faints*

Eleven hours and six minutes...no, five minutes...

*prays to the IT gods that Amazon's servers don't get delayed again like they did for the last release.* I had to wait an extra twenty minutes for that one. And I need to plan a nap for this afternoon! LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> *faints*
> 
> I actually don't think I've seen this one before.
> 
> ...


Somebody posted it in the Outlander group on Goodreads... I'm not sure who they were nominating him for, but as soon as I saw the picture I was like "Hey, that's my ROARKE!!" And he does look very "Roarke like" in this suit... with one of his many buildings behind him.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Someone named that pic Barrons so I guess they thought he would be a good Jericho too  

I don't mind either way   Barrons, Roarke, who cares  

Hubba Hubba


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Someone named that pic Barrons so I guess they thought he would be a good Jericho too
> 
> I don't mind either way  Barrons, Roarke, who cares
> 
> Hubba Hubba


A lot of people see him as Barrons. I can't. Nowhere near rough enough around the edges, especially since Shadowfever. But again, to each her own.

*drools on pic*

(Although the sunglasses are giving off a bit of a Men in Black vibe to me.)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have my screensavers back!!!!!

<scurries off to add the Gandy screensavers to my Kindle>


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> <drool>


Wow, just wow.

I want one.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Not to pick nits but. . . .the character is Neal Caffrey on the show _White Collar_ (on USA on Thursdays  ). The actor is Matt Bomer.


Oops. My bad.


----------



## Hailey Edwards (Apr 17, 2010)

This thread has reminded me how far behind I am with this series. I need to catch up!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

modwitch said:


>


Mmmmm....

Only nit with this one is the editing choices they made in Photoshop. His eyes are way bluer than that. LOL

About 65% through with Treachery--this one's good, some real laugh out loud lines from Roarke so far.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, as Luvmy4 asked for a few more David Gandy SS, I complied. Now, Modwitch, get a fan for you and your laptop before scrolling any further.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Gawd that first on there with his hand near those lips. He looks so alive in that pic, like I expect actual movement from the picture any moment. That is an unbelievable shot. 

And that look, its like he is trying to figure out which end of me he wants to start nibbling on first  

Hmmm, lets see........


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ha!! I just started Treachery (the newest one) and low and behold, as Roarke comes into the scene, it is not my normal picture of him...he seems to resemble the man pictured above. Hmmmm...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Gawd that first on there with his hand near those lips. He looks so alive in that pic, like I expect actual movement from the picture any moment. That is an unbelievable shot.
> 
> And that look, its like he is trying to figure out which end of me he wants to start nibbling on first
> 
> Hmmm, lets see........


I'd say the term "bedroom eyes" applies to that picture.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

egh34 said:


> Ha!! I just started Treachery (the newest one) and low and behold, as Roarke comes into the scene, it is not my normal picture of him...he seems to resemble the man pictured above. Hmmmm...


Hmmmm...gee, wonder why? LOLOLOL


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

This one may not be "Perfect" for Roarke, but.. he is definately easy on the eyes.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Because I saw these David Gandy pics today and HAD to post them.
modwitch be careful!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I need a drool protector on my keyboard...


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

Ooohhhh my........


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh my goodness.  Oh my goodness.  Oh my goodness.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Making screensavers of those 2 tonight when I get home. Will post them for enjoyments...


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

modwitch said:


> She wants to melt my kindle, too... I'd ask you to stop - but you might .


I am showing my Kindle and my iPad to a group of current and retired teachers on Saturday. (I'm a member of the group, and they know I love technology.) I'm already having to rename some collections because I don't want the old ladies to think I'm a vampire or a ghost hunter. Some of them would have "the vapors" if I had those screensavers on my Kindle! (I think my Kindle might very well melt, too, and I don't want to risk it. In all honesty, I might melt.)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

here ya go:


















They are resized to fit 800x600 & 600x800


----------

